# Older X3 or X5 for household cargo duty?



## Moop (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm tired of renting Menard's trucks every time I need to move a slightly oversized thing so I'm looking to buy an older BMW SUV that can be used for occasional household "hauling" duty. I don't think the total mileage requirement would exceed a few thousand yearly so I'm looking at well maintained mid 2000s models for $6000-$8000; total mileage is irrelevant. I know I could just buy an old Explorer for a lot less but I like BMWs.

Is the X3 a bit small for the most demanding household cargo duties, like transporting a big flatscreen or small appliance, like a dishwasher? Would I regret not buying an X5?


----------



## Moop (Mar 17, 2016)

No opinions on this? The reason I'm asking is that many of the vehicles I'd be looking at are over an hour drive away. There aren't any local candidates, and I don't know anyone personally who owns and older X3 or x5.

I want to buy old because I want the depreciaition to be complete. I don't mind a few grand in maintenance.


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

Moop said:


> I'm tired of renting Menard's trucks every time I need to move a slightly oversized thing so I'm looking to buy an older BMW SUV that can be used for occasional household "hauling" duty. I don't think the total mileage requirement would exceed a few thousand yearly so I'm looking at well maintained mid 2000s models for $6000-$8000; total mileage is irrelevant. I know I could just buy an old Explorer for a lot less but I like BMWs.
> 
> Is the X3 a bit small for the most demanding household cargo duties, like transporting a big flatscreen or small appliance, like a dishwasher? Would I regret not buying an X5?


I have owned both. I traded the X5 for a RR Evoque. The X3 is love (oustide of the fact that engine blew up in it at 83k miles). The X5 was great for the long trips, but honestly was a bit small for hauling stuff. I have a Ford Expedition for that. 
The X3 is perfect for loading the suitcases and hitting the road. There is enough space to comfortably haul 4 people and their stuff. We managed to get a fairly large rolling tool cabinet in it. If you are looking to haul plywood or something, it wont work. The one shortfall for them both is the fact that the rear window does not open separately. If it did that, then the X3 would be the perfect car.
The X3 would haul all of the things that you mentioned above. I doubt that you would regret not having the X5. They may look alike, but are actually really different cars. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Moop (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks. I'll definitely put some X3s on my list to see then.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

If you're using it just for moving stuff I don't see why you wouldn't go as big as you can and get the X5.

Tim


----------



## Moop (Mar 17, 2016)

That was my original thought but I wasn't sure about the X3.

Interestingly - older X5s seem to be more plentiful and less expensive where I live.


----------



## chatcher (Dec 26, 2013)

I vote X5 I had an E53 and now we have an E70 they are great vehicles. Good luck either way:thumbup:


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

*X3*

We considered a used X3 to replace the wife's MINI Clubman and the Saturn VUE "winter car" so we could get down to just 2 cars. But you can't find them...good cars evidently because people hang on to them.


----------



## Nulevel (Sep 3, 2015)

I've never owned a X3 but I can tell you that, in my opinion, the X5 would NOT be ideal for hauling appliances. Flat-screen TV? Yes. But not much bigger than that. 

Reviews I read seem to note the X5's lack of cargo space. I personally don't think the X5's cargo is small, but I wouldn't consider it plentiful, either. 

It's a very roomy and comfortable vehicle for driver and passenger but you might be disappointed with the dimensions of the cargo space area, based on what you're wanting to do. 

You can easily/quickly fold the back seats for additional room. That will provide significantly more room for hauling, but even with the rear seats folded, I'm not convinced you could haul appliances.


----------



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

I wouldn't think either would be big enough if you have been renting pickups. When I think of renting a pickup truck I think 4x8 sheet of plywood, ect. or some 8' or longer. Appliances? Not a chance. A box for a 55" flat screen tv fills the floor of an X5.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I built a 4'x8' utility trailer.


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

Long thread about this on the Mopar site I frequent.. 

By the time you pay for the vehicle, insurance, repairs, tires that go bad from age, you are much better off renting a few times a year......


----------



## Moop (Mar 17, 2016)

Oaker55 said:


> I wouldn't think either would be big enough if you have been renting pickups. When I think of renting a pickup truck I think 4x8 sheet of plywood, ect. or some 8' or longer. Appliances? Not a chance. A box for a 55" flat screen tv fills the floor of an X5.


Are you sure you aren't underestimating the cargo space of an X5 a bit? A dishwasher isn't that big. I just had mine replaced.


----------



## Moop (Mar 17, 2016)

Rick D said:


> Long thread about this on the Mopar site I frequent..
> 
> By the time you pay for the vehicle, insurance, repairs, tires that go bad from age, you are much better off renting a few times a year......


To be honest - it's not the money. It's the hassle of going back and forth to Menard's to get it and return it. The inevitable 25 minute wait in line while people argue about returning screws.

Plus, my 6 series experience has been so good I now want an X to go with it.


----------



## Moop (Mar 17, 2016)

0 for 3 on X5s.

Made three calls today. Both dealers I checked with said the vehicle is going to wholesale due to major issues, and the private seller said his car is currently not running. Maybe owners hang on to these until they're absolutely falling apart.

Or maybe someone is trying to tell me this is a bad idea.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oaker55 said:


> I wouldn't think either would be big enough if you have been renting pickups. When I think of renting a pickup truck I think 4x8 sheet of plywood, ect. or some 8' or longer. Appliances? Not a chance. A box for a 55" flat screen tv fills the floor of an X5.


It is likely more than the OP wants to pay for a BMW but I brought home a 65-inch SONY 4K TV in its box flat on the floor (rear seat backs down) in a 2011 535 Gran Turismo. The store guy who wheeled it out of the store looked real sceptical until we loaded it in and closed the hatch. I have had several other large loads in it as well. A real comfortable and versatile vehicle that never gets any respect........just saying......


----------



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

Still, your not going to get a 4x8 sheet of anything in an X5 let alone appliances. If you can't haul everything you can ever imagine, it would be a poor investment.


----------



## BobBNY (Sep 2, 2011)

Why BMW X3 or X5? They are great.. OK. Why not look for a good used pick-up?

I had a Nissan Frontier that I loved. Great for all the yard/household/moving kids/bikes tearing through snowdrifts when I had my house in NY. I found my 2010 in 2013 with 20,000 miles for 20k. I sold it last summer when I consolidated everything to live out West. Wish I still had but no place to park it and don't have the yard I used to have.

BB


----------



## BobBNY (Sep 2, 2011)

doug huffman said:


> i built a 4'x8' utility trailer.


+1!

Bb


----------



## Moop (Mar 17, 2016)

Now I'm really curious as much as anything. There's an X5 that just got listed for sale here that I don't really like (tinted windows) but I'm going to go see it to check on the dimensions.


----------

